# Adding 2nd Plow Truck Front Plow vs Pull Plow



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Ok so I'm adding a second plow Tuesday the 4th can't decide on if I should do another Vplow or put a Pull Plow options are 8-12ft or 8-16ft on the 2nd truck.

I'm looking for opinions from you guys on what to do. Some people have commented on another post but wanted to ask in a separate thread to get as many opinions as possible. This is a very big move for me.

So my options are Boss DXT 8.2 with wings 9.2 with wings. Or Boss Back Drag Pro. Ebling is to much of a hassle for me to get one so this is not a option plus it's 2k more then the Boss.

So my route consists of a 42 home HOA and road 46ksqft including road and drives. See pic below for reference. I also plow a small apartment building 10k sqft a fraternity 20k sqft a Islamic center 30k sqft a daycare 15ksqft. That's all the commercial properties.

The residential consist of 40 drives these are basically all standard 2 car drives 20x20 a few 3 car. Nothing too crazy. Snow is pulled off drive and stacked in corner of the driveway.

So that's what's going on. I'm looking for advice from people who have experience adding a 2nd truck run big routes and can give sound advice. Thanks for your time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you have an 8’2 or a 9’2 with wings now?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, just shoot me if I ever had to live in a place like that. Sorry OP, I'm no help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What do you have currently?

And are you axing about equipping a truck with ONLY a back plow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I say sub it oot and you’ll be on the fast track to being a $1m a year snow ootfit in a short amount of time.Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I say sub it oot and you'll be on the fast track to being a $1m a year snow ootfit in a short amount of time.Thumbs Up


I think $1.2 million is a real possibility


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do you have currently?
> 
> And are you axing about equipping a truck with ONLY a back plow?


I'm with Mark...What are you asking here...My vote is for a CAT 950 with a Wing plow


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Do you have an 8'2 or a 9'2 with wings now?


8.2 with wings


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do you have currently?
> 
> And are you axing about equipping a truck with ONLY a back plow?


I'm asking should I add front plow or pull plow to the 2nd truck? And yes my budget only allows for either another front plow or a pull plow only. So basically 2 trucks with a front plow one truck with front plow one truck with back blade.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I think you posted that pic when you were bidding it.
I still have nightmares about the one like it I did 5 or 6 years ago.
I didn't have a tractor, or back blade at the time. I had the sidewalk crew blow the drives and i plowed the road. I had guys available for hand work, but didn't have plows available. On light events, they used manplows. 
Maybe sub someone with an ATV, or subcompact tractor, or snowrator.
It is going to be an absolute nightmare when its blowing and drifting. 
Sorry, I'm not much help in your decision.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JT&SONS said:


> 8.2 with wings


And the little bit you've plowed with it what would you have changed if anything? Would an extra foot of width help or hurt?

There is no way I would consider putting only a rear plow on a truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> I'm asking should I add front plow or pull plow to the 2nd truck? And yes my budget only allows for either another front plow or a pull plow only. So basically 2 trucks with a front plow one truck with front plow one truck with back blade.


Go back and read Phil's post in your udder thread and the following comments.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Front plow.. just like a V plow can be a straight blade but a straight can't be a V, a front plow can backdrag (not great) but a backblade can't push.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I had an old Western mounted back wards on a 1976 Chevy shortbed...Used it to back drag drives in a condo complex....Bear in mind this was in the days before Boss invented the Back Plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Boss invented the Back Plow


I for one am very happy they did...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I for one am very happy they did...


#metoo


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Front plow.. just like a V plow can be a straight blade but a straight can't be a V, a front plow can backdrag (not great) but a backblade can't push.


Yes, get another v plow. You'll be needing the scoop to move snow. 
You've got sons to clean out the snow by the garage doors. 
I got a little off track when I looked at the site.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Go back and read Phil's post in your udder thread and the following comments.


I have read through it. I wanted to start a dedicated thread to get more responses and also didnt think if someone had the same question they would find the info in that thread.

I'm not gonna lie in nervous about just adding a back plow. I'm also nervous cause its boss's first year with the back plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JT&SONS said:


> I'm not gonna lie in nervous about just adding a back plow. I'm also nervous cause its boss's first year with the back plow.


Don't...not because it's their first year. But because it's just a back plow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I had an old Western mounted back wards on a 1976 Chevy shortbed...Used it to back drag drives in a condo complex....Bear in mind this was in the days before Boss invented the Back Plow


Didnt they invent the Vee plow too.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didnt they invent the Vee plow too.


And chainless...but they only work if you have a stick and don't have to stack snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The rear plow would be nice but not necessary for pulling out the drives. The front blade is necessary for pushing up the drive piles and plowing the road.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

What kind of plow does your other truck have? I would go with the same brand/hook up so they could be interchangeable if needed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JT&SONS said:


> I have read through it. I wanted to start a dedicated thread to get more responses and also didnt think if someone had the same question they would find the info in that thread.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie in nervous about just adding a back plow. I'm also nervous cause its boss's first year with the back plow.


In your last thread you were worried about length of your truck doing these jam packed drives.

My vote in your case is still to just keep your v plow on your ford.

Put your pull plow on your Chevy and get a boss mount and wiring on the Chevy.

When your ford breaks down you can hook the plow to the Chevy and keep your route going.

If you have the bread to get a front plow for both trucks, set them up. You can always unhook the plow at the end of the street and drag all the drives, then hook up and push all the snow up if length is a factor.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> In your last thread you were worried about length of your truck doing these jam packed drives.
> 
> My vote in your case is still to just keep your v plow on your ford.
> 
> ...


Seems to me in his other thread, he didn't want a used plow, but could he get a used drag plow and used v plow for the price of a new v plow? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Seems to me in his other thread, he didn't want a used plow, but could he get a used drag plow and used v plow for the price of a new v plow? Just throwing it out there.


We got us an idea guy right there... Thumbs Up

I like where your head is at


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put the same thing on this truck as the other. Get through the season. Sit down and see how you did. Then next season mabey truck #3 with the pull plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I like where your head is at


In a cheesewheel?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> In a cheesewheel?


and who doesn't like cheese?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didnt they invent the Vee plow too.


I do believe you are correct Mr.Lapeer....Here is another fun factoid ...They were chainlift...Why they got away from that Epic Game Changing technology one will never know


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I do believe you are correct Mr.Lapeer....Here is another fun factoid ...They were chainlift...Why they got away from that Epic Game Changing technology one will never know


Maybe the same reason western got away from the cable...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe the same reason western got away from the cable...


Cable technology was Revolutionary....For its time


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Cable technology was Revolutionary....For its time


So, you answered your own question Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> So, you answered your own question Thumbs Up


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up.....:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::headphones::headphones::headphones::headphones::headphones::headphones::headphones::headphones::headphones:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Holy crap did your mouse button get stuck or what...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy crap did your mouse button get stuck or what...


I momentarily past out...I was struggling to evacuate the Bob Evans I had at 3:30


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy crap did your mouse button get stuck or what...


Minor spike in defib voltage....


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Seems to me in his other thread, he didn't want a used plow, but could he get a used drag plow and used v plow for the price of a new v plow? Just throwing it out there.


Its not that I would buy a used plow. It's that all the plows I find they want what I can get a BN one for. They are asking like 5500 for used DXT I get a new one for 600 more. And I'm feeding the dealer. I really like this dealer they are a mom pop shop that has been in business for 35 years I think. I mean the ol man last time brought me the keys to his truck and said I could take it home instead of wait. But I was watching them install so I get a idea of how things work.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> In your last thread you were worried about length of your truck doing these jam packed drives.
> 
> My vote in your case is still to just keep your v plow on your ford.
> 
> ...


This approach seems to have a lot of merit,especially for the HOA with the Chubby pulling driveways and the Ford pushing it. For comercial lot the Chubby would do the majority of the clearing with the Ford stacking and doing detail work. Plus in the event the Ford goes down then out the V on the Chubby.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Cable technology was Revolutionary....For its time


It was a heck of a lot better than getting out of the truck, pulling the pin, angle the plow and drop the pin back in.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I do believe you are correct Mr.Lapeer....Here is another fun factoid ...They were chainlift...Why they got away from that Epic Game Changing technology one will never know


Chainlifts and Fireball


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was a heck of a lot better than getting out of the truck, pulling the pin, angle the plow and drop the pin back in.


Eggzakly.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Chainlifts and Fireball


 And pancakes. :laugh:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Skid steer with a plow or blower. 50k and you’re golden! Good luck.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Skid steer with a plow or blower. 50k and you're golden! Good luck.


If I had that place locked up for three years or more I would look down that avenue...But I'm guessing this could be a one and done


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> If I had that place locked up for three years or more I would look down that avenue...But I'm guessing this could be a one and done


In another thread the OP mentioned he'd been servicing the majority of the HOAs residents property's during the green season. Not saying that makes any difference but it does help when it comes to retaining the business


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BUFF said:


> In another thread the OP mentioned he'd been servicing the majority of the HOAs residents property's during the green season. Not saying that makes any difference but it does help when it comes to retaining the business


That's correct I do all mowing landscape beds and "fertilization common areas" I have also signed up 4 of the properties so far for fertilazation as well. 
Ideally I would like to sign up 30 between the 2 different roads. The street in the picture gets full service minus fertilazation they are responsible le for that. The other road doesn't get jack but there is 40 homes that are included in the HOA but have to take care of there snow removal and there mowing & fertilazation. Its weird but it does give me a cha ce to pick up some more mowing snow and fert jobs. I'm going to the board meeting this month so I will be able to talk with most residents. 
But

I'm in no position to by skid with blower.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I can only offer my opinion on this. If I had to decide what to get, I'd get a back blade. That and a rear camera and you can move way more snow then a front blade. Two passes pulling out the snow and you can move to the next driveway. Other truck pushes the snow where it needs to be and the shovelers clean the small stuff. Snow blower is too slow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ALC-GregH said:


> I can only offer my opinion on this. If I had to decide what to get, I'd get a back blade. That and a rear camera and you can move way more snow then a front blade. Two passes pulling out the snow and you can move to the next driveway. Other truck pushes the snow where it needs to be and the shovelers clean the small stuff. Snow blower is too slow.


Great idea, but what if front plow truck goes down? As Mark said, you can't push with a back blade but you can back drag with a front blade.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Great idea, but what if front plow truck goes down? As Mark said, you can't push with a back blade but you can back drag with a front blade.


 This is true, but overall if he going to hustle driveways the pull behind is his least expensive option. The only other true option would be a inverted. I'm sure he is not ready for that.

I'm thinking to be profitable and production wise he needs a pull behind. Of course ideally you need a plow on the pull behind truck too.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Great idea, but what if front plow truck goes down? As Mark said, you can't push with a back blade but you can back drag with a front blade.


The Chubby needs to have a mount for the front blade which is about $1k <> installed but it allows him to use the Chubby if the Ford goes down.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> The Chubby needs to have a mount for the front blade which is about $1k <> installed but it allows him to use the Chubby if the Ford goes down.


I agree. However, if the lone v plow he has now goes down, he's in a much bigger predicament than if he sacrificed a little production this season by buying a second v plow and having a backup plow and truck or second truck however you chose to look at it.

I only say this because we had a 2 month old DXT with wiring issues burn up a motor in the middle of an 8" storm last winter. Likely to happen again? No. Would it completely hose him if it happened to his one v plow now? Yes.

Plus, driving around with just a rear plow isn't fun or safe even on clear roads.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I agree. However, if the lone v plow he has now goes down, he's in a much bigger predicament than if he sacrificed a little production this season by buying a second v plow and having a backup plow and truck or second truck however you chose to look at it.
> 
> I only say this because we had a 2 month old DXT with wiring issues burn up a motor in the middle of an 8" storm last winter. Likely to happen again? No. Would it completely hose him if it happened to his one v plow now? Yes.
> 
> Plus, driving around with just a rear plow isn't fun or safe even on clear roads.


The plow going down is an issue, I can't dispute that. It seems his dealer is willing to help based on the comment made about the dealer giving the keys to his shop truck while the plow was being installed. Dealer oot here have plows that are used for plowing the shop lots and my dealer did loan it out if needed.
Worrying about a complete failure on the plow is like worrying aboot getting hit by a meteor or space junk, if it going to happen to you it will.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That housing sub-division is not meant to be done with trucks. It’s to tight and you run out of stacking space real quick. A small loader, skid steer or tractor are ideal. Don’t know how much snow he gets but one big event and you’ll need to be relocating or hauling snow. That’s where a blower on something would pay dividends imo. Not smart to add that to your route without proper equipment and experience.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> That housing sub-division is not meant to be done with trucks. It's to tight and you run out of stacking space real quick. A small loader, skid steer or tractor are ideal. Don't know how much snow he gets but one big event and you'll need to be relocating or hauling snow. That's where a blower on something would pay dividends imo. Not smart to add that to your route without proper equipment and experience.


Seem to recall him saying 30"<> a year average


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Seem to recall him saying 30"<> a year average


That's not too much then.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

We average 26 in my area. The big storms are not common we mostly get 1-6 in here is the last 2 years and 3 years ago we only got 11in

Here is 2016-17

Coating - 0.9″ =12
1.0″ - 2.9″ =1
3.0″ - 5.9″ =2
6.0″ - 11.9″ 0
12.0″ + 0
Total Events 15

2017-18
Coating - 0.9″= 26
1.0″ - 2.9″ =5
3.0″ - 5.9″ =3
6.0″ - 11.9″ =1
12.0″ + 0
Total Events 35


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dam it 4" too mulch......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> The Chubby needs to have a mount for the front blade which is about $1k <> installed but it allows him to use the Chubby if the Ford goes down.


I feel like I covered that...

This feels like the search tutorial that happened last week all over again...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I feel like I covered that...
> 
> This feels like the search tutorial that happened last week all over again...


Or whizzing pointing west in Wyoming.......


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Or whizzing pointing west in Wyoming.......


After the second 12 pack. Do you really know which way your standing? That would be three beers for me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> After the second 12 pack. Do you really know which way your standing? That would be three beers for me.


Wind in your face you're facing west, wind to the back you're facing east, pretty easy to finger oot.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> We average 26 in my area. The big storms are not common we mostly get 1-6 in here is the last 2 years and 3 years ago we only got 11in
> 
> Here is 2016-17
> 
> ...


You actually p'ow an inch of snow? Or just salt?

NYH1.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a short video of my 5600 working with the sb200 snowblower it will beat blades and buckets every time hands down on the draw. Back into the driveway pull away from the garage and shot it to the lawn then yer gone.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Plus, driving around with just a rear plow isn't fun or safe even on clear roads


Why is this?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why is this?


I think he is referring to a counter balance issue...Maybe Aerospace cold chime in and give us some Formula to dispute this claim


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Great idea, but what if front plow truck goes down? As Mark said, you can't push with a back blade but you can back drag with a front blade.


Let's have a dozen back up plows and trucks cuz you never know when one is going to break down.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Chineau said:


> This is a short video of my 5600 working with the sb200 snowblower it will beat blades and buckets every time hands down on the draw. Back into the driveway pull away from the garage and shot it to the lawn then yer gone.


Those are cool set ups to use IF you can afford to buy something like that. I believe the OP doesn't have the funds to purchase it. Out of everything he mentioned, a back blade will get the job done the fastest way for the money spent. If something fails you fix it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why is this?


Todd hit the nail on the head. It's certainly do-able but I would not want to do it all winter long.


ALC-GregH said:


> Let's have a dozen back up plows and trucks cuz you never know when one is going to break down.


Yes, because that's clearly what I said to do. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ALC-GregH said:


> Let's have a dozen back up plows and trucks cuz you never know when one is going to break down.


Seriously?

In this industry not having a backup is stupid. Not having a backup plan for your backup plan is bordering on stupidity. Fully realizing not everyone can afford that--I can't afford a backup piece of equipment for every piece I own, but I have somewhat of a plan in mind.

Your statement is ridiculous.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

No plan is a plan to fail....Snow response plan is a good place to start...If you don’t know what that is...You need to go back to Business school...Yes this is a business


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Todd hit the nail on the head. It's certainly do-able but I would not want to do it all winter long.


So 800lbs of MOL tongue weight scares you to drive around with???

I don't understand how a pull plow would make the front of a truck squirrel around? You have the motor as your counterweight.

I understand that the Daniels that I ran around with for 2 years is half as heavy as a Drag Pro, but even a 1/2 ton pickup is rated for 800lbs of tongue weight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> So 800lbs of MOL tongue weight scares you to drive around with???
> 
> I don't understand how a pull plow would make the front of a truck squirrel around? You have the motor as your counterweight.
> 
> I understand that the Daniels that I ran around with for 2 years is half as heavy as a Drag Pro, but even a 1/2 ton pickup is rated for 800lbs of tongue weight.


I frequently drop my front plow and just keep the back plow on. No different than having a trailer on it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ALC-GregH said:


> Let's have a dozen back up plows and trucks cuz you never know when one is going to break down.


Never been caught with your pants down yet hunh...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/d/82ft-boss-power-snow-plow/6757013799.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

https://rockford.craigslist.org/pts/d/snow-plow/6740646897.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

https://rockford.craigslist.org/pts/d/snow-plow-rear-snow-plow/6748983421.html


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes this is a business


But is it serious business....



Mark Oomkes said:


> I frequently drop my front plow and just keep the back plow on. No different than having a trailer on it.


Just another reason for you to keep the tow mirrors up huh....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just another reason for you to keep the tow mirrors up huh....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> So 800lbs of MOL tongue weight scares you to drive around with???
> 
> I don't understand how a pull plow would make the front of a truck squirrel around? You have the motor as your counterweight.
> 
> I understand that the Daniels that I ran around with for 2 years is half as heavy as a Drag Pro, but even a 1/2 ton pickup is rated for 800lbs of tongue weight.


I just didnt like how it felt. I understand the numbers might be the same but it didn't feel like a trailer to me. Although it did make for an effective anti tailgater device.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not an engineer, but I don't think the numbers _are _the same.

800lbs of tongue weight is calculated at the ball or pintle, roughly 6 to 12 inches behind the receiver. The effects from the weight of an 800 lb plow hanging off the back should be much different due to the leverage from it hanging so far rearward



John_DeereGreen said:


> I just didnt like how it felt. I understand the numbers might be the same but it didn't feel like a trailer to me. Although it did make for an effective anti tailgater device.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm not an engineer, but I don't think the numbers _are _the same.
> 
> 800lbs of tongue weight is calculated at the ball or pintle, roughly 6 to 12 inches behind the receiver. The effects from the weight of an 800 lb plow hanging off the back should be much different due to the leverage from it hanging so far rearward


Using it as an example. Not a precise science by any means.

The concept of the connection point of the pull plow is at about the same location as the connection point of a trailer correct? It will have the same concept on the truck as a tongue loaded trailer.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> The concept of the connection point of the pull plow is at about the same location as the connection point of a trailer correct?


No. If you imagine 800lbs of cinder blocks piled on the back bumper, you would not expect to see the same amount of drop as if you took that same 800#s and stacked them on a cargo carrier sitting 4 feet off the back bumper. The added leverage acts just like the extra torque created by a 4' long extension on a ratchet.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> 800lbs of tongue weight is calculated at the ball or pintle, roughly 6 to 12 inches behind the receiver. The effects from the weight of an 800 lb plow hanging off the back should be much different due to the leverage from it hanging so far rearward


If you have never been to a truck/ tractor pull, you should go to one and get a pit pass.

The amount of science that goes into applying downward force to the rear of the truck and attempting to get it to apply to the front end of the truck is remarkable. We use tongue weight scales to jack up the front end of the truck to adjust many aspects of the way the truck will react to the load being applied to the rear of the truck depending on the track condition.

It is kinda neat.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> No. If you imagine 800lbs of cinder blocks piled on the back bumper, you would not expect to see the same amount of drop as if you took that same 800#s and stacked them on a cargo carrier sitting 4 feet off the back bumper. The added leverage acts just like the extra torque created by a 4' long extension on a ratchet.


Hold on, let me go draw you a picture


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh my next we're going to see guys with a giant cable tied from the back to the front of the trucks...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hold on, let me go draw you a picture


Art class?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Art class?


This could be good...maybe Phil is a Bob Ross student.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This could be good...maybe Phil is a Bob Ross student.


If so, he should have the truck and plow situated in front of a forest with a babbling brook within 8 or 9 brush strokes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> If so, he should have the truck and plow situated in front of a forest with a babbling brook within 8 or 9 brush strokes


And the sun setting over a mountain range in another 10.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the sun setting over a mountain range in another 10.


And a thrity point buck in the background.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This could be good...maybe Phil is a Bob Ross student.


Just sit tight... they don't call me Picasso for nothing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just sit tight... they don't call me Picasso for nothing...


Who?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just sit tight... they don't call me Picasso for nothing...


I think my class schedule may be overloaded. 
People skills, whatever the class oomkes is teaching and now art.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the sun setting over a mountain range in another 10.


If he's drawing something from the truck pulls he's got get the 30 pack of busch in there too.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

This should be as good as the salt bin diagram I sent Oomkes...My defense I did it on the toilet after a encounter with an Egg Salad sandwich


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> This should be as good as the salt bin diagram I sent Oomkes...My defense I did it on the toilet after a encounter with an Egg Salad sandwich


It was disgustingly obvious...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Someone please correct me if I am wrong here, but the way a fulcrum works, I believe that we have the same concept here.

Your load is actually further back on a trailer than the pull plow.

I don't know the numbers of the amount of weight that you need to get 800lbs on the tounge, but the connection point is near the same between the two so they should have the same adverse effects on the front end of the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't see a truck...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drawing provided by the drinkers of BUSCHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't see a truck...


use your good i


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 187014
> 
> 
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong here, but the way a fulcrum works, I believe that we have the same concept here.
> ...


I don't think this is correct. You are correlating the position of the load on the trailer as the distance back. But the tongue weight on the coupling is derived from what is left over after the load is carried on the tires at the rear. In this case, moving the load backwards results in LESS tongue weight, so the situation is not at all the same.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

My drawing skills are not quite as good as Phil's. But picture the 800# force being applied at the two locations and visualize what you would expect to happen to the truck. The 800# force on the right (the plow) will affect the truck more than the 800# force on the left (the trailer tongue weight)

This feels like a debate that @Aerospace Eng should be weighing in on


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 187014
> 
> 
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong here, but the way a fulcrum works, I believe that we have the same concept here.
> ...


So, assuming 1600# ahead of the axle on a single axle trailer would be 800# on the tongue and if the tongue is 4' long, the weight is 4' back.
I somehow don't think that calculates the same.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where's @Aerospace Eng when we need him?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't think this is correct. You are correlating the position of the load on the trailer as the distance back. But the tongue weight on the coupling is derived from what is left over after the load is carried on the tires at the rear. In this case, moving the load backwards results in LESS tongue weight, so the situation is not at all the same.
> 
> View attachment 187015


Never said the LOAD was 800lbs... I said the tongue weight was 800lbs.

If you want to talk about load on a trailer, then it has nothing to do with this topic. I don't know what the load on a trailer is to get the tounge weight to be 800 lbs. It will all depend on how much weight and were you position it on the trailer.

I am talking about only the tongue weight that is applied to the rear of the truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> will affect the truck more than the 800# force on the left (the trailer tongue weight)


800lbs on the trailer will NOT apply 800lbs to tongue. That is not what I said


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Never said the LOAD was 800lbs... I said the tongue weight was 800lbs.
> 
> If you want to talk about load on a trailer, then it has nothing to do with this topic. I don't know what the load on a trailer is to get the tounge weight to be 800 lbs. It will all depend on how much weight and were you position it on the trailer.
> 
> I am talking about only the tongue weight that is applied to the rear of the truck.


Now sir, that makes sense. tongue weight is tongue weight.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> So 800lbs of MOL tongue weight scares you to drive around with???


This was what I said.

No mention of any amount of weight on a trailer. Only the tongue weight.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> This was what I said.
> 
> No mention of any amount of weight on a trailer. Only the tongue weight.


https://news.pickuptrucks.com/2015/11/know-your-pickups-weight-carrying-limits.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm running oot to pick up a 30 of Busch Latte...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm running oot to pick up a 30 of Busch Latte...


Can you get me another one too. Looks like I am going to need it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm running oot to pick up a 30 of Busch Latte...


Where will you be hauling it, near the tailgate? Are you using it for ballast, or counterweight?


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

We got it boys get in. I'll drive this load like I drove the Packers this year.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> 800lbs on the trailer will NOT apply 800lbs to tongue. That is not what I said


Forget the trailer. The trailer has tires on the back. There is nothing supporting the rear load in this case which is why my drawing shows no tires but yours does. The load further rearward results in a higher stress being applied to the rear of the truck when there is nothing to support the load all the way at the back

800# right over the hitch is not the same as 800# applied to a lever situated 4' back from the hitch


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JT&SONS said:


> We got it boys get in. I'll drive this load like I drove the Packers this year.
> View attachment 187017
> View attachment 187016


If only he had his tow mirrors up...and stacks!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Forget the trailer. The trailer has tires on the back. There is nothing supporting the rear load in this case which is why my drawing shows no tires but yours does. The load further rearward results in a higher stress being applied to the rear of the truck when there is nothing to support the load all the way at the back


Trailer or not, tires or not... tongue weight is measured at the back of the truck at the connection point.

OK... how about a hitch hauler... lets say you bag five 30 point bucks... they add up to 800lbs... you put those five deer on your hitch hauler... your hitch has 800lbs of tongue weight being applied to it.

Can we agree on this first?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

My point is that an 800# plow will not generate 800# of tongue weight as measured at the same point on the hitch. The "tongue weight" generated will be much more than 800#


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Can you get me another one too. Looks like I am going to need it.


Are you SURE 30 is enough?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Tongue weight* and *hitch weight* describe the *same* thing, the amount of downward force applied to the *hitch*. For a fifth wheel *hitch*, it's usually called pin *weight*. A 3/4 or 1 ton truck with a long bed would be the preferred vehicle for towing a fifth wheel trailer.
*Are Tongue Weight, Hitch Weight and Pin Weight The Same Thing For ...*

https://www.etrailer.com/question-124243.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> My point is that an 800# plow will not generate 800# of tongue weight as measured at the same point on the hitch. The "tongue weight" generated will be much more than 800#


How... it only weighs 800lbs?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> How... it only weighs 800lbs?


50lbs on force on a 1 foot ratchet generates 50 ft-lbs of torque. That same force applied to a 4 foot ratchet generates 200 ft-lbs at the end even though you only apply the same 50lb force yourself.

The same rule applies here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> lets say you bag five 30 point bucks


Dude...........that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> 50lbs on force on a 1 foot ratchet generates 50 ft-lbs of torque. That same force applied to a 4 foot ratchet generates 200 ft-lbs at the end even though you only apply the same 50lb force yourself.
> 
> The same rule applies here


So you're trying to say that the further the plow is away from the fulcrum (rear axle) the greater the torque applied at the hitch...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you're trying to say that the further the plow is away from the fulcrum (rear axle) the greater the torque applied at the hitch...


Well, yeah that would have been an easier way to summarize what took me like 2 pages of posts to say. Jerk.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> 50lbs on force on a 1 foot ratchet generates 50 ft-lbs of torque. That same force applied to a 4 foot ratchet generates 200 ft-lbs at the end even though you only apply the same 50lb force yourself.
> 
> The same rule applies here


So let me try to go at it from your way...

You are saying that an 800lbs plow has a tongue weight of more than 800lbs?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, yeah that would have been an easier way to summarize what took me like 2 pages of posts to say. Jerk.


So my question is if I don't buy a heavy enough rear plow and it starts to sway erratically down the highway due to not enough tongue weight do they make a weight kit...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> So let me try to go at it from your way...
> 
> You are saying that an 800lbs plow has a tongue weight of more than 800lbs?


Correct. Assuming you are measuring the "tongue" of the plow as in the forcing pushing down at the same point on the truck where the trailer would be


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Though as I type that, it occurs to me that the mount of the plow pushes the load further forward than the trailer tongue weight would be. So pretty much everything I said was wrong. Nevermind.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So my question is if I don't buy a heavy enough rear plow and it starts to sway erratically down the highway due to not enough tongue weight do they make a weight kit...?


Yes. But you have to mount tires on your back plow to make use of it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes. But you have to mount tires on your back plow to make use of it.


What if it has down pressure?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> What if it has down pressure?


Depends if the lift chain was welded


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's try to keep it on topic please

thanks :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Though as I type that, it occurs to me that the mount of the plow pushes the load further forward than the trailer tongue weight would be. So pretty much everything I said was wrong. Nevermind.


You're from the NE...we knew you were wrong from the start.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Didn't we have a certified rigger here? The ballast, counterweight, axle weight, 3 inch lift guy.

NYH1.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Trucks that age are fairly easy to find used plows for, with truck side. I know you don't like used, but can you afford a used straight blade along with the pull plow? It's for a backup, and is at least something that will push snow.

ASSUMING there are no break downs, would you be able to handle more work with the pull plow? IMO you may be able to make up the cost of your backup straight blade in added revenue from your back plow. Then you would have something in case of break down. Get the same hook ups and mount as your current plow. My two cents on the topic


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> Trucks that age are fairly easy to find used plows for, with truck side. I know you don't like used, but can you afford a used straight blade along with the pull plow? It's for a backup, and is at least something that will push snow.
> 
> ASSUMING there are no break downs, would you be able to handle more work with the pull plow? IMO you may be able to make up the cost of your backup straight blade in added revenue from your back plow. Then you would have something in case of break down. Get the same hook ups and mount as your current plow. My two cents on the topic


So are you suggesting buy the drag pro and then buy a used straight blade for the front? Are the mounts and all that stuff the same since I have a DXT I was under the impression that I had to get a V-plow


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JT&SONS said:


> So are you suggesting buy the drag pro and then buy a used straight blade for the front? Are the mounts and all that stuff the same since I have a DXT I was under the impression that I had to get a V-plow


Any 13 pin Boss plow will interchange on any truck with a 13 pin harness with no issues. You can also run a straight blade with a v plow controller. Just can't go the other way.

If you want a cheap backup v plow, I've got a flat top 8'2" that I'd sell you for a good price. Could probably even round up a truck side for you.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I frequently drop my front plow and just keep the back plow on. No different than having a trailer on it.


Psh...you drive around with trailers but no front plow for counter weight? That's ludacris


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Any 13 pin Boss plow will interchange on any truck with a 13 pin harness with no issues. You can also run a straight blade with a v plow controller. Just can't go the other way.
> 
> If you want a cheap backup v plow, I've got a flat top 8'2" that I'd sell you for a good price. Could probably even round up a truck side for you.


A flat top v plow is fine. I've had a few.

If you can't trust someone on PS to give you a good deal, who can you trust.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

EWSplow said:


> A flat top v plow is fine. I've had a few.


I've got a 9'2" with wings that I like so much I put a set of the LED's on it last year. Don't know why but I'll take that plow before the new DXT's most of the time


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I've got a 9'2" with wings that I like so much I put a set of the LED's on it last year. Don't know why but I'll take that plow before the new DXT's most of the time


I put probably 10 years on an RT2. Indestructible.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JT&SONS said:


> So are you suggesting buy the drag pro and then buy a used straight blade for the front? Are the mounts and all that stuff the same since I have a DXT I was under the impression that I had to get a V-plow


Yes.

You seem like someone who thinks long term, and wants to grow. My thought is this. Buy what you can afford, and what will keep you the most productive and efficient.

From what your budget is, to be the most productive with residential, I think @Philbilly2 hit it on the nose. A pull plow will be great for residentials, especially on small snow events. Teaming up with a second truck for stacking and cleanups will knock HOAs out pretty quick. You can do the same with your commercial accounts as well, plowing large open areas quickly with the back blade.

Long term you can eventually get another V for the second truck, and have the straight blade sit as a back up. Just make sure you get a good used plow that has been taken care of. A straight blade will get the job done for now, just a little less efficiently. In a break down situation, you'll have a backup truck and plow.

I fully understand those who disagree, and vote front plow. Eventually something will break. I don't think you can really make a wrong decision here. You're doing it right by adding another truck. Do what will work best for YOUR situation and route.

If you want to take @John_DeereGreen up on his offer, I know @JustJeff has purchased a few things from him with great success, and he's made me a few good offers on some stuff.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

So what about the power vxt this one just popped up.not far from me

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2238935379696990/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> So what about the power vxt this one just popped up.not far from me
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2238935379696990/


Vxts are are a full trip plow and if it trips while in scoop or v position it's petty violate.
Also what was the plow mounted on? If it's the same as your Chubby it's a pretty good deal, if not you'll be pretty close to the cost of new after the cost of the mount and install


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Vxts are are a full trip plow and if it trips while in scoop or v position it's petty violate.
> Also what was the plow mounted on? If it's the same as your Chubby it's a pretty good deal, if not you'll be pretty close to the cost of new after the cost of the mount and install


Its difficult to trip them in v, or scoop for that matter. 
I'm guessing you can find a used mount for around $350. I've seen them as low as $250. You'd still need the wiring.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cheap!!! I would call if this is what you are looking for... Heck I might even roll some pennies to go get it...

https://southbend.craigslist.org/pts/d/boss-92-power-snow-plow/6763960769.html


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cheap!!! I would call if this is what you are looking for... Heck I might even roll some pennies to go get it...
> 
> https://southbend.craigslist.org/pts/d/boss-92-power-snow-plow/6763960769.html


I would make sure its not cracked or borke at the hinge. Its just too convenient that the snow is packed there.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would make sure its not cracked or borke at the hinge. Its just too convenient that the snow is packed there.


Agreed even looks to be painted black there... Good i....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would make sure its not cracked or borke at the hinge. Its just too convenient that the snow is packed there.


Of course it's broke at the hinge...they all break at the hinge.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of course it's broke at the hinge...they all break at the hinge.


That can't all have came out of Detoilet used...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously?
> 
> In this industry not having a backup is stupid. Not having a backup plan for your backup plan is bordering on stupidity. Fully realizing not everyone can afford that--I can't afford a backup piece of equipment for every piece I own, but I have somewhat of a plan in mind.
> 
> Your statement is ridiculous.


And it was meant to be so. You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ALC-GregH said:


> And it was meant to be so. You guys are ridiculous.


OP is new to the biz, he doesn't know what to take seriously or not. A statement like yours sounds completely serious.

Pretty sure we aren't the ridiculous ones.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

It was one of the toughest choices I've had to make. Here is a hint.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much modification was needed to mount a DragPro to the front?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much modification was needed to mount a DragPro to the front?


Should be mulch since GM's are bassaxwards, plus a sweet set of tools makes it's pretty ezpezze.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Weird looking DragPro...


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird looking DragPro...


I thought so as well. But they assured me it was a new design:laugh:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JT&SONS said:


> I thought so as well. But they assured me it was a new design:laugh:


And it only took 8 pages of discussion


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How much more does it cost for stainless? Not much ROI on stainless vs steel


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> How much more does it cost for stainless? Not much ROI on stainless vs steel


You can't place a price on _coolness_

Wait, I guess you probably can


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> And it only took 8 pages of discussion


Lol, I apologize. Then it's even worse when you have 2 options people believe are the best choices. Im the type of person that has to be sure.

I will say one thing is for sure. They looks Bad Arse


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> How much more does it cost for stainless? Not much ROI on stainless vs steel


5950 SS 5850 Poly 5750 steel all prices before instalation

For 200.00 it was worth it to me. I figure it will help with resale value. If not it sure looks cool


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JT&SONS said:


> Lol, I apologize. Then it's even worse when you have 2 options people believe are the best choices. Im the type of person that has to be sure.
> 
> I will say one thing is for sure. They looks Bad Arse
> 
> View attachment 187092


Looks good from here. Now ya just need some snow. In a month you will be here asking bout truck #-3. Its all good.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Looks good from here. Now ya just need some snow. In a month you will be here asking bout truck #-3. Its all good.


Lol next piece of equipment is a skid steer. Next year. Time to make money and not spend it. My luck it won't snow the rest of the year :hammerhead:lowblue:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going up there! I was quoted $6,689 for steel, plus assembly, installation and taxes. Total was $7,954.12 installed. I'm milking my old plow out as long as I can...


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm going up there! I was quoted $6,689 for steel, plus assembly, installation and taxes. Total was $7,954.12 installed. I'm milking my old plow out as long as I can...


Mine was 6550 installed SS.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm going up there! I was quoted $6,689 for steel, plus assembly, installation and taxes. Total was $7,954.12 installed. I'm milking my old plow out as long as I can...


$6,700 became $8k after taxes and install?! How much are they getting for install? I can't imagine that KS is charging NYC level sales tax.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JT&SONS said:


> Mine was 6550 installed SS.


I assume that's plus tax, but that's a very good price


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> $6,700 became $8k after taxes and install?! How much are they getting for install? I can't imagine that KS is charging NYC level sales tax.












$600 install is included in the plow price


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Going to price out an MVP3 at some point. They're much heavier, so if I get a new plow before a new truck, it will be the Boss


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JT&SONS said:


> Lol next piece of equipment is a skid steer. Next year. Time to make money and not spend it. My luck it won't snow the rest of the year :hammerhead:lowblue:


Lol...you'll never stop spending money in this industry.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> I can't imagine that KS is charging NYC level sales tax.


Just looked it up. NYC is lower than us

My city is 9.476%. Some cities are less, others are more, but all over 9%


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> It was one of the toughest choices I've had to make. Here is a hint.
> View attachment 187064


Are those Gorilla ramps....?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just looked it up. NYC is lower than us
> 
> My city is 9.476%. Some cities are less, others are more, but all over 9%


Wow! I would never have guessed that.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I assume that's plus tax, but that's a very good price


That's not taxed. You wouldnt have to pay tax beings your from out of state.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Going to price out an MVP3 at some point. They're much heavier, so if I get a new plow before a new truck, it will be the Boss


Boss's web site says their steel 8' 2" DXT plow weighs 868 lbs. Western's web site says their steel 8' 6" MVP3 plow weighs 940 lbs. 72 lbs. is much heavier?

NYH1.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

NYH1 said:


> Boss's web site says their steel 8' 2" DXT plow weighs 868 lbs. Western's web site says their steel 8' 6" MVP3 plow weighs 940 lbs. 72 lbs. is much heavier?
> 
> NYH1.


I'd already be pushing it with the weight of the dxt...

That said, I was thinking the western was heavier than that.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JT&SONS said:


> That's not taxed. You wouldnt have to pay tax beings your from out of state.


Really? You pay taxes here, no matter where you're from.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

You know what I might be wrong. I just thought about it and you might have to pay sales taxe since you would be coming here to get it. If your serious I can PM you the name and number. I don't want to post it in open forum.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JT&SONS said:


> You know what I might be wrong. I just thought about it and you might have to pay sales taxe since you would be coming here to get it. If your serious I can PM you the name and number. I don't want to post it in open forum.


You're a bit too far out. I may call around in Nebraska and Iowa and see what I find


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

NYH1 said:


> Boss's web site says their steel 8' 2" DXT plow weighs 868 lbs. Western's web site says their steel 8' 6" MVP3 plow weighs 940 lbs. 72 lbs. is much heavier?
> 
> NYH1.


Front gawr is 4410. Do you think that would handle the weight?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> And it only took 8 pages of discussion


Don't want to be an impulse buyer....... To bad it took so long to choose winter is probably over for him.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> You can't place a price on _coolness_
> 
> Wait, I guess you probably can


And it's above your pay rate....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> And it's above your pay rate....


Most things are. 'Cept for fancy aquarium water.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Most things are. 'Cept for fancy aquarium water.


And studio doggy pics


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> Front gawr is 4410. Do you think that would handle the weight?


Yes... it will be just fine


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> And studio doggy pics


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 187099


Well, now _those _are just silly.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, now _those _are just silly.


SKWCH


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Don't want to be an impulse buyer....... To bad it took so long to choose winter is probably over for him.....


Hey now... I got one good storm left


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> SKWCH


I'm a Cool Hombre?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm a Cool Hombre?


Yeah that's it.........


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Front gawr is 4410. Do you think that would handle the weight?


If you go to Western, Fisher, Boss's ect. web sites, you can put your vehicle configuration in and they'll list which plows they recommend for your application.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> If you go to Western, Fisher, Boss's ect. web sites, you can put your vehicle configuration in and they'll list which plows they recommend for your application.
> 
> NYH1.


Here is what I found for him.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, now _those _are just silly.


Says the guy that does the same thing...:laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> If you go to Western, Fisher, Boss's ect. web sites, you can put your vehicle configuration in and they'll list which plows they recommend for your application.
> 
> NYH1.


Thats just a recommendation....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Here is what I found for him.
> View attachment 187101


How did you get a picture of my plow rig??


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Here is what I found for him.
> View attachment 187101


I'm sure someone will criticize that kid for wasting his money on stainless


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats just a recommendation....


Right. However, some dealers won't install a plow that the plow manufacture doesn't recommend. One could always do cash and carry then install it themselves.

NYH1.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

I know on my Ebling the mount is more solid than even a nice aftermarket hitch like Curt(way nicer/heavier duty than the factory hitch) makes for my 2500HD. Ebling includes a steel plate on each side that attaches the mount to the bumper brackets(i think i remember this correctly) so it's much more solid and I would think that would nullify the leverage effect of the plow on the mount.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> Right. However, some dealers won't install a plow that the plow manufacture doesn't recommend. One could always do cash and carry then install it themselves.
> 
> NYH1.


Have them install the mount and then by the plow seperate.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Have them install the mount and then by the plow seperate.


Yeah, that could work.

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Have them install the mount and then by the plow seperate.


All that is even assuming his dealer cares about the weight rating. Not all do


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> All that is even assuming his dealer cares about the weight rating. Not all do


I'm sure some slacked jaw counter jockey would not allow it.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I'm sure some slacked jaw counter jockey would not allow it.....


This slack jawed counter monkey doesnt give a sit. Within reason anyway.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> This slack jawed counter monkey doesnt give a sit. Within reason anyway.


So how that does play out if a plow is installed on a vehicle the plow mgrs doesn't recommend due to weight of the plow and the vehicle owner has issues with the vehicle that are clearly caused by the overweight plow? It would seem to me the dealer that installed the plow is on the hook for any repairs.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> So how that does play out if a plow is installed on a vehicle the plow mgrs doesn't recommend due to weight of the plow and the vehicle owner has issues with the vehicle that are clearly caused by the overweight plow? It would seem to me the dealer that installed the plow is on the hook for any repairs.


Worse yet, liability if in an accident.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Worse yet, liability if in an accident.


This reminds me of a question I wanted to ask about commercial auto insurance. What coverages do you guys recommend? There are so many choices I just took the middle of the road 500k but wondered what others recommended or choose


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

NYH1 said:


> If you go to Western, Fisher, Boss's ect. web sites, you can put your vehicle configuration in and they'll list which plows they recommend for your application.
> 
> NYH1.


Yeah, I know. But I don't like their recommendations


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JT&SONS said:


> This reminds me of a question I wanted to ask about commercial auto insurance. What coverages do you guys recommend? There are so many choices I just took the middle of the road 500k but wondered what others recommended or choose


I have $1mil, with $2mil aggregate.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> This reminds me of a question I wanted to ask about commercial auto insurance. What coverages do you guys recommend? There are so many choices I just took the middle of the road 500k but wondered what others recommended or choose


Talk to your agent, he's best qualified to give you advise.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Worse yet, liability if in an accident.


Zackly


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll look up mine in the morning. I believe it's 1 mil. It's tied into my GL policy with acuity. Work comp is still through the state, but is written through travelers.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah, I know. But I don't like their recommendations


You bought the wrong truck then my friend. 

Also keep in mind that those recommendations just don't come from the plow manufactures. They come from governmental testing and must adhere to the Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards.

NYH1.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'll look up mine in the morning. I believe it's 1 mil. It's tied into my GL policy with acuity. Work comp is still through the state, but is written through travelers.


I will check with acuity that's who I have my GL with.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How did it go for you?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'll look up mine in the morning. I believe it's 1 mil. It's tied into my GL policy with acuity. Work comp is still through the state, but is written through travelers.


Since I forgot all about this, I just looked. 1 mil auto policy

I'm sure by now you've had your own quotes...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I would have a hard time considering auto or general liability under 1mil. It doesn’t take long to eat up a pile of money in litigation and health care.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

I went with 500k. With all this rain we have been getting I'm owing on a daily:hammerhead:


----------

